# Toxic Worm Monster



## eyedoc (Oct 10, 2004)

That is "rad" StevieBee. I especially like the possibility of the fogger hooked up to it. Thanks for another great idea.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I enjoy watching your videos! Lots of good ideas within a decent budget.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I really love this. It's simple, but it's going to look great in display.


----------

